# مصر:إنشاء أول نطاق انترنت عربي



## جيلان (16 نوفمبر 2009)

إنشاء أول نطاق انترنت عربي













"إيكان" سمحت بانشاء عناوين على الانترنت بحروف غير اللاتينية​





قالت وزارة الاتصالات المصرية انها تقدمت بطلب من اجل انشاء اول نطاق انترنت مكتوب باللغة العربية بالكامل.
واعلن وزير الاتصالات المصري طارق كامل ان اسم النطاق الجديد هو ''dot.masr'' وهو ما يعني مصر.
وقد احتجت جماعة مراسلون على اختيار مصر لاستضافة هذا المؤتمر العالمي للانترنت واعربت عن " دهشتها" حيال هذا الامر.
وقالت الجماعة في بيان " انه من المذهل ان حكومة تعادي بوضوح مستخدمي الانترنت تكلف بتنظيم اول اجتماع عالمي حول مستقبل الانترنت".
ومن المتوقع ان يضم منتدى الانترنت المصري، والذي تشرف عليه الامم المتحدة حوالي 1400 مشارك، ويستغرق ثلاثة ايام بداية من يوم 15 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني.
ويأتي الاعلان بعد اسابيع من موافقة المجلس العالمي المنظم للإنترنت المعروف اختصارا باسم "إيكان" على السماح بإنشاء عناوين على الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات بحروف غير اللاتينية، ستكون أولها بالعربية والصينية، وهي خطوة من شأنها أن تغير عالم الفضاء السيبروني.
وقال كامل الذي جاءت تصريحاته قبيل انعقاد مؤتمر حكومي حول الانترنت في مدينة شرم الشيخ ان الاعلان الرسمي حول النطاق الجديد سيصدر الاثنين.
وقال كامل ان تسجيل النطاق " سيمنح سبلا جديدة للابتكار والاستثمار والنمو، وبالتالي نستطيع حقا وأقول بكل سرور... الإنترنت الآن يتكلم العربية".
وكان مجلس " ايكان" قد وافق أثناء اجتماعة السنوي اواخر الشهر الماضي، في العاصمة الكورية الجنوبية سيول، على السماح بوجود عناوين لمواقع بالحروف العربية والصينية وحروف لغات أخرى.
وتشير الإحصاءات إلى أن أكثر من نصف مستخدمي الانترنت، الذين يقدر عددهم بحوالي مليار ونصف المليار شخص، يتحدثون لغات لا تكتب بحروف لاتينية.
ويقول المراقبون إن القرار سيكون التغيير الأكبر في وجه الانترنت منذ اختراعها  قبل 40 عاما.






*المصدر : BBCArabic*
*تاريخ النشر : الاحد, 15 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني, 2009, 22:28 GMT                *​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

حلو انشالله يتقدموا اكتر

مش ياخدوها عربيا واسلامياً


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات الروووعه

الرب يبارككم

موضوع رائع


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههه على رأيك يا زومل


ميرسى النهيسى لمرورك الجميل *


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

فكره حلوة لو اتنفذت هتسهل على ناس كتير نفسهم يستخدموا النت

بس مشكلتهم فى اللغه

ثانكس جيلان
​


----------



## طحبوش (13 فبراير 2010)

فكرة حلوة جدا و انشاء الله تتاخد في المسار الصحيح و المفيد


----------



## جيلان (13 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> فكره حلوة لو اتنفذت هتسهل على ناس كتير نفسهم يستخدموا النت
> 
> بس مشكلتهم فى اللغه
> 
> ...





طحبوش قال:


> فكرة حلوة جدا و انشاء الله تتاخد في المسار الصحيح و المفيد



*يارب فعلا تتنفذ صح لانها هتبقى مفيدة جدا
شكرا لمرورك مارسلينو وطحبوش منورين*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 فبراير 2010)

*حلو جدا يا جيجي
ثانكس على الخبر​*


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2010)

*يو احلى يا كوكى ميرسىىى*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 فبراير 2010)

تقدم جميل 

شكرا عالموضوع​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي المعلومات  الرائعه دي


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2010)

*ثانكس بنوتة وسامح عالمرور الجميل *


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا

شكرااااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

*العفوا تاسونى الشكر لمرورك*


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

بس بقي ياتري ده هايبقي الانترنت الحلال 
زي اللحمه الحلال ولا ايه بالظبط





شكرا جيلان علي الخبر


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> بس بقي ياتري ده هايبقي الانترنت الحلال
> زي اللحمه الحلال ولا ايه بالظبط
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا نيتا*
*هيبقى متسطب على الطريقة ال ......*
*ميرسى يا عسل*


----------



## dodoz (16 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوووة بس ياريت تكمل صح وتبقى مفيدة ومتبقاش سلبية
ميرررررسى يا قمررر على الخبرر


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> فكرة حلوووة بس ياريت تكمل صح وتبقى مفيدة ومتبقاش سلبية
> ميرررررسى يا قمررر على الخبرر


 

*يارب حبيبتى*
*ميرسى عالمرور*


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه مبرووك لمصر وشعبها 
الانترنت وعقبال العايزين ههههههههههههههه
عرايسي مش كده هههههههههههههه
حلووة يا امورة


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه مبرووك لمصر وشعبها
> الانترنت وعقبال العايزين ههههههههههههههه
> عرايسي مش كده هههههههههههههه
> حلووة يا امورة


 

*يساتر على الأر بيقول عربى مش مصرى يا شيخة  :11azy: ههههههههه*


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يساتر على الأر بيقول عربى مش مصرى يا شيخة :11azy: ههههههههه*


 
لا كده كويس نبقى من نكون على الخط على طووول هههههههههههههههه


----------



## إشراق (21 أبريل 2010)

*تشكر على الموضوع*
*بس ايش الفائده اللي حيجنيها العرب او مصر بالأخص من هذا النطاق:t9:*​


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2010)

إشراق قال:


> *تشكر على الموضوع*
> 
> 
> *بس ايش الفائده اللي حيجنيها العرب او مصر بالأخص من هذا النطاق:t9:*​


 

*يمكن عشن يقدر يستخدمه الكل حتى الى لغاتهم حروفها لا تنتمى للحروف اللاتينية زى ما قال الموضوع*
*شكرا لمرورك اشراق المسيح يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)




----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>


 
*ميرسى يا رووز*


----------

